# want to try drawing betta



## babybetta (May 15, 2009)

OK so Im getting the urge to try and draw some betta fish. Post the pics of fish you want me to do. Im doing this for practice and maybe experiment with new ways of doing things so if it looks bad Im sorry.:-?My style is some where between cartoon and realish with a bit of abstract thrown in. I use a variety of media pencil, colored pencil, crayon, watercolor, acrylic paint and very rarely ink as its expensive and my supply is limited. so the fish I draw you could be done in any of these or even a mix of them(my choice). Im mostly self taught and not very good I think but I love to do it and its fun. Ill post what I draw here. Ill try to do everyone who wants one. The drawing is free unless you want the original. If you want the original Im willing to mail it to you for $2 plus shipping. I think shipping will very depending on how you want it shipped. Never done something like this before only drawn for friends before Im nervous :lol: be gentile 

Link of some random drawings I have done to see what my style is I will be adding more soon
http://s25.beta.photobucket.com/user/sjeanc/library/my%20drawings


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Your drawings are awesome!! You can pick a betta from my albums! Well, all but Romeo please, he has enough art done for him.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You could use Skerries!


----------



## babybetta (May 15, 2009)

:evil: my scanner seems to wash out the colors alot sorry about that


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

babybetta said:


> :evil: my scanner seems to wash out the colors alot sorry about that


He looks awesome! Thank you. ^_^ I really like your art style.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That's horrible? My goodness, it's 1,000 times better than mine!!! Can you please do Perry for me?


----------



## babybetta (May 15, 2009)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Your drawings are awesome!! You can pick a betta from my albums! Well, all but Romeo please, he has enough art done for him.


I don't know if you saw this.


----------



## babybetta (May 15, 2009)

madmonahan said:


> I don't know if you saw this.


I did but Im having trouble picking


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, okay. ^_^


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I love your style! Can you do mine?


Opal










Angel












Marilyn


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you! I love it!!!


----------

